# Ice Cream Sandwich And Other News



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I am copying this from the D2/D2G area

Today I have an anouncement.

I will be doing all MIUI development for the X, D2 and D2G. Also, I will be making an update for my barebones CM rom once a month from here on out. Lastly, I will be working on an Ice Cream Sandwich rom from the SDK later this week to have something ready for when source drops. As for my Milestone 2 rom, I am probably going to release what I have and see if someone else can figure out how to get data working with it. I do not have a job where I can constantly be SBF'ing my phone anymore and that rom was the fastest way to break the phone. I still am planning on working on a sense port but that will be far down the road after ICS is out.

Secondly, Since I am working on so many devices right now, expect delays to be there but things still coming out at least. I am taking donations to get my thinkpad working again (since it got killed) that way I can have 2 dev machines. Any phones I can get will help too. Whether it be an X, D2G or D2. Simply put, I don't have enough hardware right now to crank them out very fast and I am asking for donations to expedite releases. I am posting this in the X forum since I will be developing for that device now.

I appreciate anything you guys have given to me before (you guys kept me afloat during my unemployment). I look forward to be doing more releases, but if you guys have anything left to give... It will make this much faster for me. Developing with my phone I use has just become almost out of the question.

Edit: ICS will be my primary rom in development until we get it running. Once DXC does his last release I will be doing just maitenence releases for MIUI.


----------



## jujugoboom (Sep 20, 2011)

I cant do much but I would be happy to test your roms and get back with bugs. Cant wait for ICS on droid x... my contract runs out exactly a year from now







.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> : ICS will be my primary rom in development until we get it running. Once DXC does his last release I will be doing just maitenence releases for MIUI.


Great! Thanks.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I am copying this from the D2/D2G area
> 
> Today I have an anouncement.
> 
> ...


I have to second the offer to help test any and all ics roms you do. Keep up the great work!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

ICS on the DX? That would be interesting to see... but the question is.. Doesn't the DX kernel need an update to support ICS itself? I'm sure the phone is more than capable of running ICS on its own, but that locked bootloader is a bit of an issue, at least basing on what I've read elsewhere in the DX forum area.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Shouldn't, every device that the SDK has been ported to is running a GB kernel since no one has the ICS kernel yet. All we need is 2nd init really, I just need to figure out the magic sauce to make it run on the X and any of the other two phones.


----------



## ThreeFootPony (Jun 17, 2011)

hey man, my X has been to hell and back again with all the flashing and modding that's been done to it, if you need any testers I'd be more than willing to throw my hat into the ring for ya


----------



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome！！！ I can‘t do much but I will test your roms seriously and send it back！


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Ace the ics framework will need serious code edits, trust me.... I've started em.... lmao. It'll run, but will take a good bit of work. Then again, my sekkrit sauce maynot be as good as yours lol.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

